# Annual Ice Trip Suggestions



## Zach Howell (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi all,

I’ve started a tradition of sorts with a couple buddies and my dad a couple years ago. An annual trip to somewhere in Michigan for 3 days and 3 nights ice fishing. 

Year 1 went to Houghton Lake stayed in Lymans sleepers. Caught a ton of hammer handles. Was pretty fun but the sleepers are rough and catching 16 inch pike gets a little old after the first day. 

Year 2 went to Burt Lake stayed in Dougs sleeper shanties. The shanties were top notch. Super comfortable. The fishing was garbage. Didn’t mark a SINGlE fish in the shanty. Probably because we were positioned on top of no structure. Pure sand bottom for at least a 200 yard radius. We fished hard and had baits in the water 24 hours a day. Mobility was limited with 2 feet of snow on the ice and no snow machines. 

This year I’m looking for suggestions. I don’t think they’re are any other sleeper shanty options in the LP. Would be open to a taxi service if it was reasonable. 50 bucks a guy a day or so. Maybe Saginaw Bay? 

Other options I’m open to are unique opportunities on big water that are within walking distance from a launch. A mile or less. Or small lakes that are walking friendly but have opportunity to put large gamefish on the ice. 

5 hour drive or less from metro Detroit is idea. 

Input is appreciated. PMs are welcome. 

Thanks!


Zach


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

I am on year 4 of this and it is awesome. It is the highlight of the ice fishing season. in your year 2 @ Burt lake - that sounds like Burt Lake there isn't much structure in the lake and in order to be successful you have to move a lot, usually.

From your post, it looks like you have no machines and will be on foot. If it was me, I would rule out anything "up north" or stick to the east side just to avoid the 2' of snow you experienced on Burt. 

Good luck on your quest. We have snowmobiles and stay exclusively in rented cabins or VRBO's on the lake we are fishing. This way we can come and go from the door. If it were me I would try to find a VRBO on a smaller (maybe private) lake that would otherwise be overlooked. Ideally, the owner has some inside fishing knowledge of the lake. 

There are many "taxis" on Saginaw Bay. This was our trip 2 years ago. If you are serious about one, create a thread in the Saginaw bay forum for responses of look at the FB group. It is hard to beat the Saginaw Bay


----------



## Zach Howell (Mar 23, 2017)

C20chris said:


> I am on year 4 of this and it is awesome. It is the highlight of the ice fishing season. in your year 2 @ Burt lake - that sounds like Burt Lake there isn't much structure in the lake and in order to be successful you have to move a lot, usually.
> 
> From your post, it looks like you have no machines and will be on foot. If it was me, I would rule out anything "up north" or stick to the east side just to avoid the 2' of snow you experienced on Burt.
> 
> ...



It’s a ton of fun! More fun than any deer camp I can remember. 

I went into the Burt Lake trip with no expectations. I figured we would pull up a few fish though. I knew it can be a tough lake. Had we not received the 2 feet of snow just before the trip we would have drove our trucks on the ice. There was an easy 18 inches. 

I was thinking Air B n B on a smaller lake this year. We don’t need a lot of fish to keep entertained. We stay busy enough stacking walleye in the spring on the river. 

Thanks for the advice. Where is your group going this year?


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

Zach Howell said:


> Thanks for the advice. Where is your group going this year?


Houghton as in the Keweenaw. I am fairly certain on this but have not booked yet. 

So far it has been Drummond Island, Saginaw Bay, Burt Lake, and now most likely Portage Lake. 

I would definitely do Drummond again, not because the fishing was great, but I just have a soft spot for that place. You just feel different when on Drummond. We rented a 3 bedroom upper, 50 yards from bay, for $89/night. It was fantastic. Managed to catch an over-sized dinner of perch each day but had to work pretty hard for them.


----------



## Zach Howell (Mar 23, 2017)

C20chris said:


> Houghton as in the Keweenaw. I am fairly certain on this but have not booked yet.
> 
> So far it has been Drummond Island, Saginaw Bay, Burt Lake, and now most likely Portage Lake.
> 
> I would definitely do Drummond again, not because the fishing was great, but I just have a soft spot for that place. You just feel different when on Drummond. We rented a 3 bedroom upper, 50 yards from bay, for $89/night. It was fantastic. Managed to catch an over-sized dinner of perch each day but had to work pretty hard for them.



That sounds badass. Never been on Drummond, yet. I’m pretty sure we will get more elaborate with trips as this becomes more of a tradition. 

I would like to make it out to LOTW or similar at some point.


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

I took a 3 day to Saginaw river, jigging for walleyes. It was the first time I ever tried jogging eyes thru the ice. Got some tips from the locals and had a blast. Not much walking necessary. Plenty of access points


----------



## Zach Howell (Mar 23, 2017)

Solaba84 said:


> I took a 3 day to Saginaw river, jigging for walleyes. It was the first time I ever tried jogging eyes thru the ice. Got some tips from the locals and had a blast. Not much walking necessary. Plenty of access points


I was actually considering this. Maybe get an air B n B nearby. Which part of the river did you guys fish?


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

We fished in Bay City and Saginaw I believe. One of the spots is where the USS Edson is located. It’s been a few years, but I imagine I’d could do some digging to find exactly where


----------



## pheeew (Nov 14, 2018)

I have an ice fishing trip planned for Lake Mitchell State Park. My buddies and I rented one of the park cabins and will be able to fish Lake Mitchell or Cadillac. Not sure if other year round state parks have lakes nearby like that, but would make for a cheap option. 3 guys splitting the cabin for 2 nights was under $40 each.


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

If you're looking at the northern lower, around Traverse City isn't a bad option, lots of lakes to choose from, personally I've always enjoyed fishing Skegemog, and I believe there is a resort right on the lake. I was always able to walk from the launch to my spots and get on fish.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Fletchers floodwaters, west of alpena is a good time. Plenty of lodging.


----------



## bankerman (Oct 5, 2006)

Little Bay De Noc is probably a little farther than you want, but only 6 hrs from GR. Lots of lodging and access, bait, etc. Going up Saturday and staying at Bayview motel. Great rates, bait shop right there and direct access to the bay. Seems centrally located if you want to try upper bay or outer, would be a short drive. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Simcoe!!!

Very reliable fishery and probably the best perch fishing in the world.


----------



## Colega (Nov 21, 2015)

pheeew said:


> I have an ice fishing trip planned for Lake Mitchell State Park. My buddies and I rented one of the park cabins and will be able to fish Lake Mitchell or Cadillac. Not sure if other year round state parks have lakes nearby like that, but would make for a cheap option. 3 guys splitting the cabin for 2 nights was under $40 each.


Did you go on your trip to lake Mitchell yet?.


----------



## marakey14 (Jan 6, 2014)

thill said:


> Simcoe!!!
> 
> Very reliable fishery and probably the best perch fishing in the world.


I second Simcoe, some of the best fishing in north America, perch, lake trout and white fish, always come home with limit catches


----------



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

I feel your pain on Burt Lake....I fished all over that lake in summer time, never had one hit. My recommendation is for Saginaw Bay...if it ices over...


----------

